# Could it Be??



## RedGinger (Sep 11, 2011)

Sasquatch?  Maybe it's just a bear, out in the middle of nowhere.  I'm very intrigued by this pic Joe took today.  It's near where I had my first giant bear sighting.  Let's see what the animal track experts say about this odd, human-like track.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 11, 2011)

Oops.  Maybe Joe can get it to work...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Laur, I stopped by your place today, but you weren't home.. nice pad you got there! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool pic Charlie!...LoL[]

 Fred and I went for a brief outing today,...some serious storms were brewing, so we got cut short....Here's some odd ball tracks that we noticed, which Lauren was refering to.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha!  I should have trademarked the name!  I picked it because I had to think of a name and I couldn't.  Red for, well, redhead and ginger because that's what they call them in other countries, plus the ginger beer bottles.  Cool pic, Charlie.  

 Glad you were able to re-size Joe.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry for the smallish pics,...general chat size constraints...

 We were hiking a horse trail near an old Irish settlement (1840's) Leprechauns on horseback??[]
 Check the size of these hoofs!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was the mythical mini- Pegasus being chased by a Sasquatch.  Scratch that,the Pegasus would have just flown away.  Had to be a mini-Unicorn.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's a pic from the archives of the old settlement!!?? Could it be?


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's a pic from the archives of the old settlement!!?? Could it be?


 [8|]-Yup!---i told you we were being watched[]


----------



## blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Probably left by snipe hunters.


----------



## swizzle (Sep 11, 2011)

The edges of that track look to sharp to be an animal. I'd say it looks like the new shoes that have the toes in them. Weird looking indeed. Maybe Sasquatch is a trail runner?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah Swiz,...I see where it looks that way in the pic, but Fred pointed out to me an opposable thumb type appendage on the front right of the track... I was thinking too, perhaps it was a pony shoe track at the rear transposed over some other kind of track?...Didn't look that way in person though...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe the pony was following Sasquatch?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 11, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-447809/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#447809


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Yeah Swiz,...I see where it looks that way in the pic, but Fred pointed out to me an opposable thumb type appendage on the front right of the track...


 
 Good eye, Fred.  Glad I'm not the only one who saw that.  Here's a video that will make you think about it...


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Cool pic Charlie!...LoL[]
> 
> Fred and I went for a brief outing today,...some serious storms were brewing, so we got cut short....Here's some odd ball tracks that we noticed, which Lauren was refering to.


 
 Interesting. It could be one print partially over the other giving that extended look.[8|]

 The second pic looks like a shoe'd animal.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2011)

> The second pic looks like a shoe'd animal.


 
 Hey Tony,

 I thought so too. 

 Hey Joe,

  You guys gotta go back and make a plaster cast. Imagine the great display possibilities. Story lines just wanna pop forward.

 Sasquatch was sporting his well worn flip flops that day, while being chased by the Leprechaun horsemen of wherever that was.

 The Paranormal Possibilities seem boundless. You could do a You Tuber and become even more legendary than you already are. I can already hear Lauren's voice over...


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2011)

I got a good friend with huge feet but he is was living in FLA. last I talked to him...maybe he took a trip up North..he always loved to travel!Tell him I said hello if you see him!JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Surface, I was asking how difficult it is to make a plaster cast.  I'm not sure we have the ingredients here.  It would have to be done soon.  I'd like to do it, just to get a better look at that print.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks pretty easy.  I guess you can dig for 30 minutes while it sets![]


----------



## towhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Other prints:  http://www.isu.edu/~meldd/fxnlmorph.html  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty wild, Julie.  No pun intended[] Thanks for that link.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 12, 2011)

You sure Joe wasn't digging in bare feet that day ? []


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

That would be fun. We did stuff like that when we was little. Plaster of Paris was cheap back then.[]
 I would go for it Red.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

I called the hardware store and it's 3.99 for 4 lbs.  I think we're going to try it. We'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> You sure Joe wasn't digging in bare feet that day ? []


 
 LOL.  No, he has big feet, but he's no bigfoot.  Well, um, no, he's not bigfoot-like[]  They were both wearing hiking boots.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2011)

I think your all  on LSD.[:-] Lol


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I think your all  on LSD.[:-] Lol


  Nothing  that strong Rick[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I think your all  on LSD.[:-] Lol


 
 Thanks, Party Pooper.  See ya on the front cover of Bigfoot International Magazine![8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, we're all medicated on Aleve, Aspirin, Repel and some Excedrin Back and Body. []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats the track of the elusive horrible hippalope, its seldom seen and only inhapits bottle diggers neighborhoods.[8D]


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I think your all  on LSD.[:-] Lol


 


 Don't even say that RICK MAN'''it brings back scary thoughts!!Some of the thangs I saw way back woulda made some big footed monster seem completely normal and not near as terrible as some things I thought I saw any way!!JAMIE


----------

